# Want to buy Foxfire books



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

would love to buy some Foxfire books. I had several, but I cannot find them anywhere. Would love the one on hog butchering.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Is this the one you are talking about?

http://www.amazon.com/Foxfire-Book-...&qid=1457392165&sr=8-1&keywords=foxfire+books

Amazon has a good selection. I enjoy them too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You can also buy all the Foxfire books from Backwoods Home magazine.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/store/files/ssfoxfire.html


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. I am checking out the used on Amazon. Would love a new set, but at the age of 75, does not seem too practical. thank you No really and Cabin Fever.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

If you enjoy the books your age is not important. IMHO, why not read what you like?


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Buslady,

I have two copies, if you PM me your address I will send one to you.

Dave


----------



## meandtk (Jan 11, 2016)

Try used.addall.com


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have several, flea markets is the place I find mine.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you very much Dave. I received the book on Saturday. It is every bit as good as I remember. You are so generous. I will be paying it forward next Sunday. Did not make it to church today.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Enjoy, I'm glad it made the journey safely


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

That is so nice! Made my day!

LuLu


----------

